# Happy Birthday Jody



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jody and many more!!

:bd: :elephant: artydanc resent: birthdaywi :caker: :dancingfo


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

birthdaywi birthdaywi HOPE YOU GET A HEMI birthdaywi birthdaywi


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

OH OH OH OH Let me join in wishing Jody a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!artydanc concert 2funny mexican :blacksuit :driving: :crazysun: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: 



SWEET NICE GUY should get everything he wishes for.........


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*Happy Birthday Jody!  * 

:bd: 

Mark


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Its................. your birthday? Have a happy B-Day Jody:rockin: :guitarman artydanc artydanc resent: :dancingfo


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank all of you for the great birthday wishes:friends: I'm sure its going to be a great day for me just wish i could have taken the day off but just have to much work to do that. So again thanks for the warm wishes:drinkin:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

Best Wishes for a great B-Day! Any big plans for tonight? :homereat: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

artyline

Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:cheers: birthdaywi Happy Birthday Jody. I hope you sell your house today! :money:


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Happy birthday Jody and here's hoping you have many more!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey bud... enjoy the Day...and many more
sj


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhh.... Loyal, dedicated, obiedent and kind. (and all of that with a nice down home Cajun touch!) Wow, if you were a canine breed, Jody you would sell like hot cakes. (or boudin) 
Thanks so much for all you have done since Day1 here at TF.COM
You have been an essential asset to this forum and definately 
have my complete respect and appreciation. Happy Birthday, my 
friend & best wishes.

:elephant: :bd: :lucky: :smiles: :clown: :furious: :homereat: :blacksuit birthdaywi LOLL 2funny :lmao: :drinkin:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:bd: Have a Happy one Good Buddy


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Congratulations and best wishes on the anniversary of your nativity!

waynl


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry I am late, but happy B-day anyway!!!!:ditto: :cheers:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Real late Jody, but hope you had a god one


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hope you had a fun day.
Rodster:cheers:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Real late Jody, but hope you had a god one *


Thanks Paul and Rodster hope your vacation was relaxing glad to have you back.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Have a nice birthday and I have always enjoyed you post!!
My very best to you and yours,
Dean


----------

